# Become an ehMac.ca Sponsored Member! Includes ehMac.ca email addy, discounts + more!!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hello ehMac.ca members! It's September 4th... my birthday!  Since June 3rd *A LOT* of work has been done on ehMac.ca behind the scenes (And a lot of :greedy: being spent on design work, coding, developement and software upgrades). 

But good news! Tomorrow *cross our fingers* we should start seeing the fruits of our labour. :clap: 

To celebrate the (beta) opening, and my birthday, we're going to start offering ehMac.ca Sponsored Memberships tonight! ehMac.ca Sponsored Members receive:

*1. An official ehMac.ca email address! *([email protected]) Highlights include:
- Chose 1 of 3 webmail interfaces, included the Mac OS X like RoundCube (Currently still in beta)
- 20MB of storage space!
- Use your own email client with full POP or IMAP Support
- Great for use with the ehMac.ca Classifieds as an extra assurance of your identity
- Help bring more people to ehMac.ca!










*2. Discounts off the soon to open, ehMac.ca Store!* We'll be selling official ehMac.ca merchandise like T's, Mugs, Toque's etc.. but also other cool Mac shirts and products! Some really great rare T-shirts and rare Vintage  Longhorn shirts (The official launch of the ehMac.ca Store will be delayed, as we wait for the release of an exciting new product, but we will have a temporary store open this week)































*3. More bandwidth and features! *Do you find your Private Message mailbox filling up? ehMac.ca Sponsoring Members will get to store up to 200 PM's instead of the default 50. You'll get more bandwidth everywhere:
- File attachments (and images) upgrade to 20MB from 10MB
- Gallery space upgraded to 50MB from 10MB
- Gallery file size limit upgraded to 2MB from 300KB
- More bandwidth upgrades across the site!










As a bonus, you'll also have access to create your very own Online Journal. Your Journal, which you can share with everyone, or just certain members or friends, differs from the regular boards in that it is a space dedicated just for you in which you can record daily events, or whatever you want that are more personal about you. Almost like an online diary. I think the Journals will become very popular and will be an excellent way for members to learn more about fellow members in our little online community!

The best part about the ehMac.ca Sponsored Membership, is you will be financially supporting ehMac.ca and allow us to continue to grow and improve!  

A 1 Year ehMac.ca Sponsored Membership will only cost you a dime a day @ $36.50 per year. But to celebrate my birthday, membership for the next 12 hours will only cost $34. (I happen to know someone that age!  )

*Instructions for signing up!*

*Step 1: Click here to sign up!*
You will be taken to a link where you can sign up for a one year ehMac.ca Sponsored Membership through PayPal. *In the notes field of your PayPal payment, you can request a specific ehmac.ca email address and password*. If none are provided, you're ehMac.ca screen name will be used. 
_(PayPal is currently the only way to sign up for a sponsorship)_

Once completed, you will automatically be added to the *Sponsored Member* user category, and you'll have immediate access to many of the extra features!
Within 24 hours (Probably A LOT SOONER), you're official ehMac.ca email address will be set up. You will be sent a Private Message with confirmation and instructions, and will also receive assistance should you have any problems. You'll also have access to a special Sponsored Member's only forum, with instructions, and information on upcoming products, specials and contests for Sponsored Members.

*Step 2. Click this link to access your ehMac.ca email* , where you can chose from 1 of 3 slick webmail interfaces. This link will also be available in the ehMac.ca Sponsored Members forum, and at the top of ehMac.ca when the design of ehMac.ca is updated.

Thanks very much for your support! I hope you sign up for an ehMac.ca Sponsored Membership today to help further develop the site! I also hope you enjoy the new features that will be rolling out in the following days. (And thanks for your patience for the new features to be developed!)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

You can read / post comments in this thread!


----------

